# Spiegel im Spiegel



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Some of Arvo Part's meditative minimalism:

Spiegel im Spiegel


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

Timothy
Always happy to be reminded of this piece. I first heard this on the radio while driving my car. I tracked it down and have been a Pärt fan ever since. I have several versions and prefer those with less vibrato. 

Andrei


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

This piece is why Pärt is the most overrated living composer by far.

It is, literally, ten minutes of a piano arpeggiating the triads while a violin goes up the diatonic scale, then down the diatonic scale, then up the diatonic scale, then down the diatonic scale...

How anybody could consider this a piece of genius (heck, a work of craft) is beyond me.


----------



## D'Addario (Sep 24, 2013)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> Some of Arvo Part's meditative minimalism:
> 
> Spiegel im Spiegel


I honestly think this is one of the most difficult pieces to pull off - the work requires so much control and stamina. Kudos to anyone who has performed/practice this piece!


----------

